# In Steam, is there any way to mass sell items in your inventory?



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2019)

I have 17 pages of trading cards alone... just annoying to click each one to sell it, its about 5 clicks to sell each one, not to mention making sure you sell 1 cent below market value so it sells faster.

I would love to do that for all 17 pages, just 1 cent below its market price, all at once.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 12, 2019)

Short of trading them en masse via paypal to a hopefully trustworthy someone for submarket value, nope.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2019)

Dang, such a primitive system Steam is. People only really love it because it was a monopoly for community early on, and it's hard to break habits.

Steam is left in the dust technically speaking when you compare it to Uplay.  Not as many features sure, but most of Steam's features are useless gimmicks copied from social media that never took off. Except maybe "the wall"


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

Use to be able to zip through selling trading cards on Steam then Valve moved to requiring confirmation on the Steam iOS/Android App.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Use to be able to zip through selling trading cards on Steam then Valve moved to requiring confirmation on the Steam iOS/Android App.


Yet the last few times I’ve put stuff up it didn’t ask for confirmation that way. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Glitch in the matrix?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Yet the last few times I’ve put stuff up it didn’t ask for confirmation that way. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Glitch in the matrix?


Tried it out myself, and no confirmation was required through the Steam App on my smartphone. It use to require confirmation though so I'm not sure what changed.

Here's a link to Trade and Market Confirmation Steam Support Article








						Steam Support :: Trade and Market Confirmations
					






					support.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Dang, such a primitive system Steam is.


To be fair, it's still leaps and bounds more advanced than anyone else's client... The closest is GOG's Galaxy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Yet the last few times I’ve put stuff up it didn’t ask for confirmation that way. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Glitch in the matrix?


I think it lets you do X number per Y days.  If you exceed that, it puts a 14 day hold on every transaction thereafter.

I pretty much stopped using Steam Market for that reason.  Ended up amassing some 300+ cards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I pretty much stopped using Steam Market for that reason. Ended up amassing some 300+ cards.


That's about were I'm at, and my library isn't very big.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2019)

I tried selling a bunch during a sale and it worked...

I was totally wrong.  I have just shy of 800 cards left.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 15, 2019)

I didn't even know what the heck they were until I realised that they could be sold and the proceeds would end up in my Steam wallet.   
I mean, what else would you do with them? So I'm selling mine, albeit for local currency (AR$) which is worthless in the real world, but I can use the funds to buy games which are usually 50-60% below the USD baseline price.
The SteamGuard app for Android doesn't work for me since it never sends out the security code so I've gone back to email authentication. That app is flaky at best.


----------



## Vario (Oct 15, 2019)

I think its crazy that people even buy to collect Steam cards, other than the market makers and scalpers.  I let them accumulate because the few times I tried to sell involved too much hassle.  What a useless thing to collect.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 15, 2019)

I literally had no idea about any of this.
Why would someone pay money for another person's achievement cards?
That is confusing to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2019)

They're not achievements.  Every game drops random cards after the game has been running x minutes (default is something like 15 minutes, 30 minutes, 45 minutes, 60 minutes).  You trade them to complete the set and assemble them to get wallpapers and emoticons as well as level up your Steam profile.  It's all stupid and I hate it but one can't opt out.  You'll always get notifications you got cards.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2019)

Seriously, this whole trading card affair sums up why I never understood how people are so tied to Steam.

Its ancient, lacks a purpose, and is clearly targeted at people who get by on scraps and leftovers and have no job/purpose in life.

Kinda like the average store offering. Targeted at the gullible idiots who believe in promises of the next best thing - ie youngsters with no life experience. Greenlight was too much, but Early Access was there to stay. Oh, how many fools and money have been parted over the years. Meanwhile, Gabe gets worshipped for all the good he brings to gaming and gamers. It reminds me of that quote from the movie Gladiator about the Emperor. "He will bring the people death, and they will love him for it"


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't understand all the negativity over these harmless little trading cards, especially if they can be ignored, which I have been doing for years - until now.
They serve a dual purpose - those who like to collect them and those that wish to sell them and buy more games/software on Steam. What can be better than a freebie you didn't know you had?
One of my five SOTTR cards was worth over AR$6, so I've sold almost all of them and watching my Steam Wallet get credited with every sale. I'm rubbing my hands


----------



## 64K (Oct 15, 2019)

I have no idea how many cards I have and I've never even looked at them. They don't bother me and I don't bother them.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2019)

What is the point of these cards? I never understood it.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 15, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is the point of these cards? I never understood it.



You get a specific card for a game that you play (usually newer games). The sets come in 5 to 7  or even 9 series. You collect all of them and redeem them for perks like percentage off other game from publisher. content for some part of the game, new avatars for your Steam account and sometimes free game keys.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is the point of these cards? I never understood it.


And background wallpaper for your Steam profile wall, which no one ever looks at anyway because 3/4 of it is hidden.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ve probably only used the cards for purpose a few times, I‘ve definitely sold enough to buy a few games tho.



rtwjunkie said:


> And background wallpaper for your Steam profile wall, which no one ever looks at anyway because 3/4 of it is hidden.


Right?  Pretty much the only time I made an effort with cards for backgrounds and you get that...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I don't understand all the negativity over these harmless little trading cards, especially if they can be ignored, which I have been doing for years - until now.
> They serve a dual purpose - those who like to collect them and those that wish to sell them and buy more games/software on Steam. What can be better than a freebie you didn't know you had?
> One of my five SOTTR cards was worth over AR$6, so I've sold almost all of them and watching my Steam Wallet get credited with every sale. I'm rubbing my hands
> View attachment 134213



Yeah I remember spending evenings on selling off Dota cards/items. I'll put it this way. The time spent on that was a _very low hourly wage._ As in, less than a dollar per hour. And that is while _frantically _just selling at recommended prices. Never bothered since.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I remember spending evenings on selling off Dota cards/items. I'll put it this way. The time spent on that was a _very low hourly wage._ As in, less than a dollar per hour. And that is while _frantically _just selling at recommended prices. Never bothered since.


I just sell them as soon as I get them now, the notification alone annoys me...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I just sell them as soon as I get them now, the notification alone annoys me...



*Devil's Advocate voice* "You know, EGS has none of that..."


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have 17 pages of trading cards alone... just annoying to click each one to sell it, its about 5 clicks to sell each one, not to mention making sure you sell 1 cent below market value so it sells faster.
> 
> I would love to do that for all 17 pages, just 1 cent below its market price, all at once.


You could crush them into gems with two clicks then make booster card packs and er crush them too.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 17, 2019)

It's a shame you can't sell the lot in a bulk sale, but anyway, since I started putting them up for sale, I've sold about 20 so far and have now earned enough to buy a cheap game.
But I'm going to hold off until I've sold them all in order to buy as much game/software as I can.
It's definitely worth it.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2019)

I got some "foil" one yesterday that was worth a whole three dollars.

I felt like I won the lotto, then I remembered...


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 30, 2019)

I had no idea this garbage could be sold.
Is it even worth it the three dollars you'd get for spending two hours clicking through all that?


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> I had no idea this garbage could be sold.
> Is it even worth it the three dollars you'd get for spending two hours clicking through all that?


It definitely is!
Since putting all my trading cards up for sale about a month ago, my wallet has been credited with about AR$150 and bearing in mind that most games for Argentine accounts are discounted by around 60% against the base USD price, I'm well chuffed and have already bought Hitman Absolution.
The only drawback is that you need to enable Steam Mobile Authenticator on your phone for at least 7 days, which is really no big deal.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 30, 2019)

it doesnt cost nothing to put the card up for sale. It does require SteamGuard app on your phone which also is used for your 2fa log in. 

it might be a hassle to go thru the process, but you wallet wont complain.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 30, 2019)

Phone? What phone? I use Steam on my PC. Why would I open the website from phone?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> The only drawback is that you need to enable Steam Mobile Authenticator on your phone for at least 7 days, which is really no big deal.


It is for me. 



DeathtoGnomes said:


> it doesnt cost nothing to put the card up for sale.


Time.  Unless you're unemployed and have nothing better to do, it's not worth the time.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 30, 2019)

Selling on steam years ago was simple. Click the item, click sell and set price. Then they added the Steam Guard phone app confirmation that didn't work half the time I tried using it and it was very off putting, so I stopped selling cards/items on Steam. If they removed that aspect of selling, I might have to go dump my 100+ cards and make a dollar or two for my Steam Wallet.

I can understand the added security for selling things needing a steam guard approval, but the fact of the matter is, if someone is already in your Steam account....you're fucked and you most likely won't ever be seeing access to it again. So, the added step of approving through Steam Guard seems unnecessary.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 30, 2019)

The other thing is: why the heck would anyone buy these things? I bet half the Steam users don't even know these cards or whatever exist.
I'm just confused.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Kinda like the average store offering. Targeted at the gullible idiots who believe in promises of the next best thing - ie youngsters with no life experience. Greenlight was too much, but Early Access was there to stay. Oh, how many fools and money have been parted over the years. Meanwhile, Gabe gets worshipped for all the good he brings to gaming and gamers. It reminds me of that quote from the movie Gladiator about the Emperor. "He will bring the people death, and they will love him for it"



I'm not sure what you mean. There has always been bad games, Steam just gives them a storefront. The same can be applied to Early Access: some of it's rubbish, some of it's great. Do people really buy whatever is suggested to them?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 30, 2019)

Frick said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. There has always been bad games, Steam just gives them a storefront. The same can be applied to Early Access: some of it's rubbish, some of it's great. Do people really buy whatever is suggested to them?



Its a _digital_ storefront. Its important to understand the key differences.

- Product placement. The store _decides what route you take through it_ to browse items.
- Data. The store can directly respond to purchase behaviour, a physical store does not.

Steam recently had a little problem with how prominently indie devs got shown on Steam. Steam has a continuous problem with the amount of content on offer vs the attention span of the visitors. It has enough shelves, right? So the _only _limiting factor for Steam is exactly its userbase, its attention span, or put differently, for how long Steam can keep itself relevant.

Greenlight and the other programs are a responsive sort of thing; the audience is clearly open to buying into promises, so Valve gave people promises. You're right, there have always been bad games. But stores did a great job filtering the steaming piles of crap away for the most part. So it definitely matters when Steam starts a program like this. They increase the exposure of shitty games, and with it, the market share of it, and with that, shitty devs are kept in business.

Customers 'choose' but beyond the choice they can see, all they have is the illusion of choice on any digital storefront.

A practical example; if you're going through your daily highlights/suggestion list on Steam; if you get 9 indie games that are seriously crap and the last choice you get is another indie game that's a little less crap, what do you think might happen?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 31, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Time. Unless you're unemployed and have nothing better to do, it's not worth the time.


poor excuse TBH. Once you are set up (with steamguard) its couple clicks to put a card up for sale, takes less than 1 minute to put up several cards in one session.  If two minutes is too much still, than maybe learn how to manage time better.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> poor excuse TBH. Once you are set up (with steamguard) its couple clicks to put a card up for sale, takes less than 1 minute to put up several cards in one session.  If two minutes is too much still, than maybe learn how to manage time better.


Last time I recently sold trading cards cause of this thread, I didn't have to do anything with the Steam App on my smartphone.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 31, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Last time I recently sold trading cards cause of this thread, I didn't have to do anything with the Steam App on my smartphone.


correct, once its installed and you log in thru it, just one time. the *only* time I need to touch the app is logging into steam on pc because i use 2fa.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 31, 2019)

So I tried  this. I don't even.
Click on a card.
Click Sell.
Manually type in price.
Click ok.
Click ok.

All that to have a *chance* to get €0.05.
Fuck that.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 31, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> So I tried  this. I don't even.
> Click on a card.
> Click Sell.
> Manually type in price.
> ...


when you have a bunch of cards to sell, it adds up. Someone said they had 300 cards, so  x 0.05? thats 15 (pounds?) enough for a cheap game or two or some DLCs


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> A practical example; if you're going through your daily highlights/suggestion list on Steam; if you get 9 indie games that are seriously crap and the last choice you get is another indie game that's a little less crap, what do you think might happen?



And again, do people buy whatever is presented? This pertains to the rest of your post too, which has good points.  I don't think I've ever looked at the suggesions.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 1, 2019)

Frick said:


> And again, do people buy whatever is presented? This pertains to the rest of your post too, which has good points.  I don't think I've ever looked at the suggesions.



They do. It happens in bars and clubs too, something as simple as the order of the drinks on a menu, the pricing that's behind it, the placement of premium product at eye-level, etc etc etc. Don't question IF it works, because it does... And note: the fact you/the majority doesn't notice it 'working', is the exact reason and proof that it does work. After all, once you're aware of the trick that's being played, its harder to be convinced.

Its the same thing as people saying 'I'm never affected by ads'. Meanwhile, they walk around with a Samsung phone and other A-brand products where hundreds of cheaper and sometimes better alternatives exist. So what drove them to those brands then? Did they get blindfolded and randomly picked a phone? Doubtful  Same applies to Steam - think of the Steam sale and your average gamer's backlog there because of it. 'I'm not affected by ads - 'I never look at what's on Steam itself'... oh really?

The vast majority of our (incidental) purchases are not based on any other rationale than 'I want it/something new' and 'What's available that I want'. As soon as your mind is like that, you, I, we all are susceptible to marketing, no matter how ridiculous it may look.

And remember, a salesman can do a hundred attempts and fail 99 times, he only needs to succeed once.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> when you have a bunch of cards to sell, it adds up. Someone said they had 300 cards, so  x 0.05? thats 15 (pounds?) enough for a cheap game or two or some DLCs


Most cards will only get you one cent.


----------



## 64K (Nov 1, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Most cards will only get you one cent.



Hilarious. So you just have to sell 6,000 of those to get a $60 game?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 1, 2019)

64K said:


> Hilarious. So you just have to sell 6,000 of those to get a $60 game?



Yeah.

I sold like 40 and now have 10 cents. lol


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I sold like 40 and now have 10 cents. lol


i sold 15 cards for 1.20 total. hmmmmm gonna have to call you out on that one.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 1, 2019)

i swear lol.  of all the things I set out to do with my day every morning, "lying online about selling steam cards" isn't on the list.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> i swear lol.  of all the things I set out to do with my day every morning, "lying online about selling steam cards" isn't on the list.
> 
> View attachment 135372


i didnt doubt you have 10 cents but you claimed you sold 40 cards for a total of 10 cents a tad misleading there. lol


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 1, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> i didnt doubt you have 10 cents but you claimed you sold 40 cards for a total of 10 cents a tad misleading there. lol



You're probably right -- Im not sure if they all sold - so I would rephrase with "I put 40 or so up for sale"...

I really have no idea what im doing on that.  I just know i clicked 40ish things and "create listings"


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2019)

I've now sold all my cards and have snagged *Hitman Absolution* and *Dying Light Enhanced Edition* (includes _The Following_ DLC) for the princely sum of US$5 from the proceeds. 
Keep em coming!


----------



## andervtm (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello All. I realise this is a fairly old thread now, but considering I just searched for an answer to this and this is the number 1 result I thought I'd post an answer that I just found here in the hope that it helps someone else some day.

It is indeed possible to mass sell cards, at least by the associated game instead of one at a time. Here's the link to instructions:









						How To Bulk Sell Your Extra Steam Trading Cards
					

Steam's hidden feature allows you to sell your trading cards quickly, sets at a time.




					www.forbes.com
				




Hope that helps!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have one foil card that's worth £4


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Seriously, this whole trading card affair sums up why I never understood how people are so tied to Steam.
> 
> Its ancient, lacks a purpose, and is clearly targeted at people who get by on scraps and leftovers and have no job/purpose in life.
> 
> Kinda like the average store offering. Targeted at the gullible idiots who believe in promises of the next best thing - ie youngsters with no life experience. Greenlight was too much, but Early Access was there to stay. Oh, how many fools and money have been parted over the years. Meanwhile, Gabe gets worshipped for all the good he brings to gaming and gamers. It reminds me of that quote from the movie Gladiator about the Emperor. "He will bring the people death, and they will love him for it"



 I think you couldn't be further from the truth, but your a supporter so they all thumbs up you lolz! I got it cause of half life, when I was a Noob to gaming.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2020)

jaggerwild said:


> I think you couldn't be further from the truth, but your a supporter so they all thumbs up you lolz! I got it cause of half life, when I was a Noob to gaming.



Necro - Oct 30, 2019

Apparently the truth hurts so much its necessary to PM me about it, too (not you, Tigger did just now)?  I'll chalk it up to the pandemic for now... No harm done. Let's move on. Beyond that, its just my opinion and apparently people can agree with it. Let's not be all snowflakey about it, because usually that's a sign things are quite correctly stated and hard to swallow. What this means is just one thing: reflect, and do something with it for your own good. BTW, back when I wrote this I wasn't a supporter at all.

And yea, we all learn over time, as did I. I fell from one commercial shithole into the next, too, and then learned from it.

These trading cards serve a commercial purpose and hold no value whatsoever. They're digital bits of nothing. I get them too... and they collect dust. I also sold some of it but really... at 1 cent a pop you earn more per hour on minimum wage. If you attribute value to them, it means _they tie you to the platform Steam_. And this is bad for customers - not good. It means you're liable to *pay more *for a supposedly 'free' game because Steam cards could pay for a fraction of it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2020)

andervtm said:


> Hello All. I realise this is a fairly old thread now, but considering I just searched for an answer to this and this is the number 1 result I thought I'd post an answer that I just found here in the hope that it helps someone else some day.
> 
> It is indeed possible to mass sell cards, at least by the associated game instead of one at a time. Here's the link to instructions:
> 
> ...


That's solid info. Necroposting is ok if you add something of value to the conversation. This qualifies, I think.

BTW, Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2020)

This actually did help, so thank you lol

I had a bunch of cards sitting in my inventory and nothing to do with them... even if I end up only getting 2-3 bucks that's still better than nothing. can buy a cheap indie game or some DLC for a game with that


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2020)

What is the point of these cards? I never understood it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is the point of these cards? I never understood it.


I just sell em and end up with a little change to save off my next purchase? I remember when I wasn’t paying attention to them and had quite a pile I made enough selling them to buy a new game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is the point of these cards? I never understood it.



you craft badges with them to level up your steam account.  higher level your steam account the more things you can show on your profile.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you craft badges with them to level up your steam account.  higher level your steam account the more things you can show on your profile.


Yeah I’ll ad I wheeled and dealed a few collections only one I can think of tho ETS2 for a background and a couple neat emotes


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you craft badges with them to level up your steam account.  higher level your steam account the more things you can show on your profile.


That's it?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That's it?



well badges also get you well badges, some of them are pretty cool looking. one of my friends has an outer space themed profile, and like badges of planets 5 in a row, etc.  you can do neat things depending what you craft with the cards

but mostly its a waste yes.  its one of the many mistakes Valve has made with Steam... I just put steam into "small mode" so i see nothing but my library, very clean cut. its the way life was meant to be lived ~


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 1, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That's it?



But things like this are why Steam is the best.  I mean, shit, Epic doesn't even have shit like this.  Wtf kinda store do they think they are?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> just put steam into "small mode" so i see nothing but my library, very clean cut. its the way life was meant to be lived ~


Oh man I was so mad when they took that away for awhile when they decided to change the “Large mode” I‘ve always used Small Mode amd my Friends List next to it


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> But things like this are why Steam is the best.  I mean, shit, Epic doesn't even have shit like this.  Wtf kinda store do they think they are?



Epic's main problem is no simple chat system, and when you launch the desktop app it feels a bit laggier than steam small mode.  Epic will probably never beat steam in this regard


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Epic's main problem is no simple chat system, and when you launch the desktop app it feels a bit laggier than steam small mode.  Epic will probably never beat steam in this regard



Its a bit like Epic just wants us to gtfo their service and into the game of choice as fast as possible. This echoes in everything they have. The only pages that are worth staying on longer than mere seconds, are those selling and describing a game.

I love it, even if the GUI is total crap. Usually it just stays in background altogether and I forgot the game exe even triggered it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Its a bit like Epic just wants us to gtfo their service and into the game of choice as fast as possible. This echoes in everything they have. The only pages that are worth staying on longer than mere seconds, are those selling and describing a game.
> 
> I love it, even if the GUI is total crap. Usually it just stays in background altogether and I forgot the game exe even triggered it.



yep and the Epic library is also laggy still.  lol it's pretty sad really. Epic it's real simple - just do Steam Small Mode, and a very simple chat feature with no emotes, clean looks only.  and you actually might gain ground against steam. lol


----------

